# Hello;guys im a new guy in this forum



## MIDGETSTINGRAY68 (Oct 24, 2009)

I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE HAS A SKIP TOOTH SPROCKET LIKE THIS ONE AND ALSO HOW MUCH ,THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 25, 2009)

You might want to put this on the "for sale/ wanted" forum or go to the musclebikeforums.


----------



## CUTLOUS (Oct 30, 2009)

*Hey MIDGETSTINGRAY68... Got a few Schwinn Skip Tooth Sprockets!*

e-mail me @ CUTLOUS@YAHOO.COM        also other parts for your 20" Schwinn Balloon


----------



## dibriode (Nov 3, 2009)

You might want to put this on the "for sale/ wanted" forum or go to the musclebikeforums.


----------



## MIDGETSTINGRAY68 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Thanks guys*

I apreacciated, hello cutlous can you send some pictures when you get a chance,att;j.j.


----------

